# e47 lifting issues



## daddynathan (Jan 14, 2012)

ok have an e47 been using 1 year after bought used. worked great last year. started using this year and it stopped lifting the plow.angles right and left ok but will only lift about an inch off the ground. rebuilt lift cylinder with new packing and o rings in tank area. didn't touch the power angle block at all just new seals in sump base ram cylinder and lid. put back on still only lifts about an inch off the ground. any ideas?


----------



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

*Similar Problem*

My unit was working fine when checked out a couple of months ago. Pulled out of my pole barn to plow snow for the first time this week and when I went to raise the plow no luck. Would angle left and right just not raise. Checked fluid and it seemed low, no apparent leaks. Added fluid and still no lift. Worked the ram up and down by hand and felt like possible air in system, but after quite awhile still could not get it to lift. Decided to plow with it the way it was just to clear my drive, over 2000'. All of a sudden the lift started working and was fine for the entire time I plowed. No idea of what caused or cured it, just hope it doesn't come back.


----------



## daddynathan (Jan 14, 2012)

*ok*

well that was totally unhelpful anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you changed the fluid and filters recently? Will it raise without the plow hooked up? My first thought is the ram packing or the lift tube O-ring, but you say those are new. If you haven't changed the fluid yet start with that, make sure you clean both filters and pay attention to what the old fluid looks like. Also when you pull the filters look for any bits of O ring stuck to them.


----------



## daddynathan (Jan 14, 2012)

yup changed the fluids cleaned the filter in the tank but didn't touch the others....tried increasing the pressure that didn't work either. and it will raise without the blade attached just not getting enough pressure to raise.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

daddynathan;1416201 said:


> yup changed the fluids cleaned the filter in the tank but didn't touch the others....tried increasing the pressure that didn't work either. and it will raise without the blade attached just not getting enough pressure to raise.


Try tightening the quill adjustment and see if it will raise, if it will then your A valve is sticking open and needs cleaned or replaced. If not you may need a minor rebuild replacing the packing washer and lift tube O ring.


----------



## daddynathan (Jan 14, 2012)

ok yesterday I tried it again and the bushing in the brush housing of the motor melted.....so I put on another motor. with the new motor it will only raise about 3" off the ground......just rebuilt the tank and cylinder seals...I'll check the "A" valve and see what I've got there.


----------



## daddynathan (Jan 14, 2012)

I also did try the quill adjustment and only got another inch higher?!?!?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

daddynathan;1418529 said:


> I also did try the quill adjustment and only got another inch higher?!?!?


Does it stay up when lifted? Or does it leak down? I would try an A valve, or at the very least pull the A valve and inspect/clean in it. You can use a small allen wrench to push on the piston inside the the valve, it should move freely. Also take a close look at the O rings on the valve.

Only other thing I can think of is a cracked sump base, since you have already replaced the O rings and packing cup.


----------



## daddynathan (Jan 14, 2012)

ok I'll check the A valve tomorrow morn thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I know this should go without saying but also make sure you are full of fluid.


----------



## daddynathan (Jan 14, 2012)

ok so this morn I went out to plow and it raised all the way....after about 10 min of plowing however it started raising less and less until it was back to only about 3-4" off the ground. I'm gonna check out the a valve tonight and clean out the filters on the back side again to see if that fixes the problem. maybe the coil weakens as it gets warmer???? any thought on that?


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Kinda sounds like water in the fluid, icing up, Flush rams and pump


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

what kind of oil are you using?


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Does it raise with the plow off?


----------



## daddynathan (Jan 14, 2012)

just changed fluid....using western fluid.....raises without plow hooked up every time......just put new motor on.....just rebuilt the tank and ram area with new packing and o rings....raises all the way no problem first thing when everything is cold....stored outside in freezing temps and works while cold no problem so I don't think its ice plus just changed fluid.....can the coil get weaker as it warms up?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

daddynathan;1420306 said:


> just changed fluid....using western fluid.....raises without plow hooked up every time......just put new motor on.....just rebuilt the tank and ram area with new packing and o rings....raises all the way no problem first thing when everything is cold....stored outside in freezing temps and works while cold no problem so I don't think its ice plus just changed fluid.....can the coil get weaker as it warms up?


Possible to quit working when hot due to more resistance but this would most likely result in not raising at all. If it works when cold and not when warm, I would guess a small crack in sump base. When it get warm metal expands and lets crack open. This is a bit of a long shot, but possible. You may need to pull the tank back apart and make sure the O ring at the base of the lift tube didn't get pinched during assemble.

You never did say if it stays up once lifted or if it drifts down.


----------



## daddynathan (Jan 14, 2012)

it stays up and doesn't drift back down


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

daddynathan;1420730 said:


> it stays up and doesn't drift back down


Ok, if it does not drift down A valve is good. If it does not go left when you try to lift B valve is good. You are down to bad packing cup, O ring, Crack in sump base or the gear pump is going bad. Do you have anyway to test the pressure?


----------



## daddynathan (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't currently have a way to check but I could procure a gauge....If there was a crack in the sump base and I was loosing pressure out of there wouldn't it leak down at the base somewhere? I don't have any leaks if that rules out that one. Where do I hook up the gauge to find the internal pressure? Also I have another donor pump I can try switching out the gear pump to test that theory.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

daddynathan;1421284 said:


> I don't currently have a way to check but I could procure a gauge....If there was a crack in the sump base and I was loosing pressure out of there wouldn't it leak down at the base somewhere? I don't have any leaks if that rules out that one. Where do I hook up the gauge to find the internal pressure? Also I have another donor pump I can try switching out the gear pump to test that theory.


Normally the crack is internal, meaning leaks between the fluid passages. But yes I would think it would still leak down. Gauge would ideally be hooked into power angle hose that goes to drivers side ram with a T fitting. Then angle the plow until it hits the pressure relief. If you have a spare pump I would definitely give it a try.


----------

